# Blackhawk cylinders, OM vs NM



## Donkat15 (Dec 2, 2015)

Will a NM .357 BH cylinder rotate and time correctly in an OM frame? Have acquired a nicely, blued NM .357 cylinder. Aside from minor milling to fit the oal, what other work might be required to use this cylinder in the old model Blackhawk? The old model cylinder is slightly pitted and needs reblued, as well as the whole gun. From a gunsmith's viewpoint, what would be the least expensive, yet most efficient route to take? Rebluing or refitting? All suggestions welcome.
Thank you


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

I purchased a .357 cylinder off E-Bay for a New Model Blackhawk I own that I bought with the 9mm cylinder but was missing the .357 cylinder.
The E-Bay ad listed the overall length which matched up with the 9mm cylinder so I took the chance.
It fit perfectly with good cylinder gap and the range rod showed as good, or slightly better than the 9mm cylinder.

Check the overall length of whatever cylinder you are looking at.
I think the older 3 screw Rugers used a shorter frame than the New Models.
Supposedly, Ruger standardized on the larger frame of the Super Blackhawks back then for economics ? Could be wrong.
No idea if the cylinders were the same though.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

NM parts won't work in OM guns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

